# type 1



## Samantha Doran (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi there this is all new to me so please bear with me
5 days ago our daughter was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes she is 18 months old. we are both still trying to come to terms with the shock and everything that has happened plus everything that we have to now do. please tell me it gets easier and you cry less and less everyday coz your racked with guilt


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi Samantha and welcome to the best place in the world (IMO) for help and advice. There is a separate section on this forum for parents and diabetes you may find useful and I know there are many parents already on here who will be along soon to offer support.
 I personally was diagnosed at age 12 and as that was nearly 40 years ago there was not this level of support now available so I dread to think what my parents went through then. 
Diabetes is not the end of the world, there are many successful people out there with the big D (e.g. Teresa May (though should I really say she is successful.....?)), so if you get the control right, there is little your daughter cannot do. 
Stay strong, learn as much as you can, and you will get there,
Good luck


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your daughter.... Please realize that there is nothing to feel guilty about, T1 is an autoimmune condition and not something you did wrong....

We have a lot of very active T1's on this forum (I'm sure that one will be along soon), your daughter will be able to live a great fulfilling life without Diabetes controlling her life & achievements.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi Samantha, welcome to the forum. 

We have a great board on the forum for parents, all of whom have loads of experience in just your situation.

I expect the admin folk will move your post to that area, so that you will be showered with advice


----------



## stephknits (Sep 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, glad you found us.  A diagnosis is a huge shock and you are all bound to feel as you do.  There is so much to take on board in information and kit alone, which is very overwhelming.  The emotional side is often put to one side as you deal with everything else. It is important to recognise how you feel as you are doing. 
Please do ask us anything, have a rant, etc.


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 5, 2018)

Please do not feel guilty.  It's just luck of the draw. I am the first in my family as far as anyone knows, least 200 years back. It's nothing you have done, and she can still have a healthy, wonderful and happy life. 
All here if you have any questions, also its worth searching and reading posts already here as people may have had the same issues.


----------



## Lazell123 (Sep 19, 2018)

Samantha Doran said:


> Hi there this is all new to me so please bear with me
> 5 days ago our daughter was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes she is 18 months old. we are both still trying to come to terms with the shock and everything that has happened plus everything that we have to now do. please tell me it gets easier and you cry less and less everyday coz your racked with guilt


Hello Samantha.  So sorry your little girl has been diagnosed with type 1, but please be assured that it can only get better.  In years to come you will look back at this period in your lives and realise what you and your family have achieved, as is the case with my own family.  I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes at the age of 3 in 1961.  I am now 60 years old.  It hasn't been easy, but with the unconditional love, help and support of my wonderful parents, I am living proof that you can lead a full and active life with type 1.  There is so much help and advice available to help you now, I'm sure your little girl will be OK.  My very best wishes to you all.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Samantha, welcome on board the good ship diabetes! The good news is that it does get easier. Now is the hardest time because everything is so new, there are a lot of adjustments to make to your life as well as your child’s, and you are in a state of shock. However, what seems challenging and daunting now will soon become routine and part of your daily life. Yes, there is an awful lot to learn and understand, but you will do both of these. 


You have absolutely no reason whatsoever to feel guilty. Type 1 can’t be prevented, you have done nothing wrong, and neither has your daughter. Life has dealt a challenging hand, but you will rise to it.


If you’re looking for a silver lining, then it is in the age at diagnosis. Your daughter won’t have had time to get used to what the outside world calls ‘normal life’ in terms of daily routines, sweets etc. That will help her adjust to living with her condition as she gets older. There is a wonderful lady who is prominent in the type 1 community. Her daughter was born without a pancreas, so has technically been type 1 since birth. She is about to start a course at university studying medicine. Life can still be great for your daughter and she can still achieve great things. Diabetes won’t hold her back, I promise. 


I can still remember the day my children were diagnosed; they were a few months apart. My daughter was first to be diagnosed. On of my memories is standing in the kitchen thinking to myself, “Our lives have just changed massively, and I have no idea how yet!” We got through it and stayed determined to not let it beat us. Yes, there are days it can get too much for everyone, but that is normal and natural, so don’t worry if that happens to you.


There is so much help and information out there. This forum is one place, but there are also lots of Facebook groups, there may even be a support group in your area. Your DSN may know if there is.


How are things now? 

Take care


----------

